# Shanay 7,  Was Tortured To Death By Her Auntie And Granma



## Kindheart (Apr 18, 2019)

Im so angry about this ...the sentences in the U.K. are disgusting..what s 8 and 4 years ??? for the life on an innocent child ??? I m feeling sick

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...otect-seven-year-old-girl-tortured-death.html


*Headteacher, 44, is struck off for failing to protect Shanay, seven, who was tortured to death by her churchgoing aunt and grandmother *
By Connor Boyd For Mailonline15:22, 18 Apr 2019, updated 22:20, 18 Apr 2019







+7

*942*shares
473 comments
*Latest From MailOnline*








*Shanay Walker beaten to death after years of violent punishment from family*
*Peter Smalley of Southglade Primary in Nottingham was struck off for five years*
*Conduct panel found he oversaw repeated failures to protect Shanay and others *
*Before her death, child's teacher reported that Shanay had two black eyes - but the form went missing*
A headteacher has been struck off for failing to protect a seven-year-old girl who was tortured to death by her own family members. 

ADVERTISEMENT
SCROLL TO CONTINUE WITH CONTENT
Shanay Walker died after a 'sustained, vicious and brutal beating' in July 2014 following years of violent punishment by her churchgoing aunt and grandmother. 

A conduct panel found Peter Smalley, of Southglade Primary School in Nottingham, where she was a pupil, had dire safeguarding systems in place that failed to protect pupils.






+7
Shanay Walker was beaten to death in July 2014 following years of violent punishment by her churchgoing aunt and grandmother 





+7
Peter Smalley, of Southglade Primary School in Nottingham, was struck off for failing to protect the youngster 
The 44-year-old was found guilty of unacceptable professional conduct and struck off the teaching register for at least five years. 

In evidence to the panel, he said: 'I did not understand my responsibilities as head teache














+7





The disciplinary, in Coventry, West Midlands, was told how staff were left untrained in child protection, with only one basic session held from some teachers.

As a result, staff members were not clear how they should raise safeguarding concerns. 

The hearing was told that concerns logged in April and July 2014, when Shanay alleged her gran had harmed her, were never passed on by her teachers. 

Thirteen days before Shanay's death, one of Shanay's teachers wrote that the youngster was seen with two black eyes and had revealed being being beaten by her aunt.

The form went missing and was never flagged up with the authorities.

Mr Smalley admitted to helping 'recreate' the lost referral form - an action described as 'self-serving' by a coroner - but was cleared of doing this dishonestly.


----------



## Cheekychica (Apr 18, 2019)

Is there supposed to be an article or link in the OP?


----------



## Laela (Apr 18, 2019)

I don't know which link OP wants to post but I looked up Shanay Walker and read about her story.... it's in the news again because the headmaster at her school has been banned. 
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-47975795

But those atrocious s0-called women who are related to this child will have to answer to God Almighty for the cruelty to that little one! Sickening...



Cheekychica said:


> Is there supposed to be an article or link in the OP?


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 18, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> Is there supposed to be an article or link in the OP?


Yes sorry I forgot to add a link lol


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 18, 2019)

I dont even understand these stories. These people....smh.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 18, 2019)

I’m actually confused- why are we seeing more stories about the teacher and not the victim or the animals that did this to her? May she Rest In Peace. Some children have such a hard way to go.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 18, 2019)

I can’t understand what actually happened from this thread. I had to look up other news stories and piece it together. 

They were not charged with her murder. That’s why their sentences were so light.


----------

